# the importance of good school grades



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Sean Stepan" <sean1994@HOTMAIL.COM>* on *Wed, 16 Feb 2000 14:13:52 PST*
For everyone who has been discussing the importance of school grades and how 
they impact your application.....I applied about 2 hours ago, and i queried 
the recruiter as to the importance of my grades.
he told me that since i am applying to be a reservist, that my grades really 
shouldnt impact my application negatively that much. If the rest of my 
application is good, then there wont be any problems.
______________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Gareth Green" <gareth@mail.caninet.com>* on *Wed, 16 Feb 2000 19:16:22 -0800*
Bill,
Can you put these people right - finally - on what is and isn‘t important in
the recruiting procedure.  As an expert in this field - maybe your words
will shed some light on this whole thread.  It seems to me that some people
are more worried about getting ‘by‘ the system - than actually wanting to
achieve a ‘clean‘ acceptance into the system
.
Green
----- Original Message -----
From: Sean Stepan 
To: 
Sent: Wednesday, February 16, 2000 2:13 PM
Subject: the importance of good school grades
> For everyone who has been discussing the importance of school grades and
how
> they impact your application.....I applied about 2 hours ago, and i
queried
> the recruiter as to the importance of my grades.
> he told me that since i am applying to be a reservist, that my grades
really
> shouldnt impact my application negatively that much. If the rest of my
> application is good, then there wont be any problems.
>
>
> ______________________________________________________
> Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
>
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------

